# Mr. Spock ist tot



## Harry1982 (28 Feb. 2015)

Leonard Nimoy, besser bekannt als Mr. Spock aus dem Star Trek Universum, ist gestern im Alter von 83 Jahren, an einer chronischen Lungenerkrankung gestorben.

Er wird der Welt immer in Erinnerung bleiben durch seinen berühmten Vulkanier-Gruß und dem Zitat "Lebe lange und in Frieden". Dies ist durch seinen Tod nun "unlogisch", wie Mr. Spock sagen würde.

*RIP*

Leonard Nimoy, "Mr. Spock" dies at 83.


----------



## Akrueger100 (28 Feb. 2015)

*Ruhe In Frieden Leonard*​


----------



## Flaming Sword (28 Feb. 2015)

*Ruhe in Frieden!*


Diese _Star Trek_ Serie habe ich schon drei Mal angeschaut, wie auch manch anderen Ableger, aber die Erste bleibt einfach die am Witzigsten und vor allem Charmantesten.


----------



## Trasl (28 Feb. 2015)




----------



## MetalFan (28 Feb. 2015)

Sein Tot kam für mich nach den letzten Meldungen nicht überraschend, es ist dennoch schade das eines der bekanntesten Gesichter der Fernseh-/Kinowelt von uns gegangen ist. 

Da ich die Star Trek-Serie und Filme mit ihm nicht wirklich gesehen habe, ist er mir erst sehr spät "richtig begegnet". 
Seine Auftritte in Fringe und vor allem im Star Trek-Prequel empfand ich als große Bereicherung.

Sein Vermächtnis wird weiterleben, sei es auch in der einen oder anderen Partie Stein, Papier, Schere, Echse, Spock!

R.I.P.


----------



## Murfy39 (28 Feb. 2015)

R.i.p. Never forget you!!!!


----------



## ttck74 (28 Feb. 2015)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Death Row (28 Feb. 2015)

"Ich war es und ich werde es immer sein: Ihr Freund."


----------



## TjCro87 (1 März 2015)

eine Legende ist fort ..... R.I.P.


----------



## DRAGO (1 März 2015)

"Er lebte lang und starb hoffentlich in Frieden" - R.I.P. !


----------



## ketzekes (19 Aug. 2015)

Lebe lang und in Frieden, R.I.P


----------



## helix45 (28 Nov. 2015)

live long and prosper


----------

